# Missing classes



## Calhoun (Jun 22, 2006)

I had to skip Wed. night TKD class, which is sparring night, great workout, I usually go Tue, Wed, Thurs (TKD & Hapkido), & every other Sat (Hapkido 1-1/2 hr class)
But my left knee (behind the knee)was hurting since Mon. 
So, I went to the gym, upper body workout and about 8 laps in the pool, then jacuzzi! ..
Ya'll ever feel gulity about skipping out?
And does your school (Adults) have attendance cards? (we just started them for Adults)


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 22, 2006)

calhoun said:
			
		

> Ya'll ever feel gulity about skipping out?



Oh, definitely.  Especially my YSKR class, since it is only one day a week (Saturday 1-5pm).  I know that my sensei keeps an attendance log, which the yudansha fill out every week.

For an art that you train in more frequently, there is nothing wrong with taking an occasional "day off", especially if you injured something.  In your case, aggravating an already aching knee even more may not be a good thing.

I've been going to Aikido classes five days a week for the past 2.5 weeks.  I initially intended to go six days a week, but found that I *do* need a bit of a break, since I also have been taking double classes at least twice a week. And yes, there is also an attendance sheet for the Aikido classes; it is something the students fill out themselves.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 22, 2006)

Sometimes, you need to let the glue dry.  

This becomes even more important as we get older.  I know that I am not going to heal up as quickly as I did, say, 15 years ago.  For a while (a couple years ago), I was training 10+ hours a week in Karate, and once in a while, I'd have to take a day off, and relax in the jacuzzi.  That, plus the bottle of Advil Liquigels and that tube of Sportscream became an extension of my hand.  

I'm not training as much as I did from those couple of years ago, since I've taken on a lot more teaching duties, so that's eased up the load, while still helping me improve in other ways.  Still, I do miss the constant stream of intense training, and as more candidates for instructor ranks become qualified, I hope that I can pass on some of these teaching hours to them, and get some more training in.


----------



## Tarot (Jun 22, 2006)

The only time I ever miss class is if something prevents me from attending.  Such as I'm out of town or things along those lines.  But yes I do hate it when I cannot attend.  And I *always* inform my instructor if I'm not going to be in class because I think that is respectful.  That's just personal preference though.



> And does your school (Adults) have attendance cards? (we just started them for Adults)


We have to sign in.  It's especially important because our ranking system requires that students attend a certain amount of classes and a certain number of months before they can be promoted.  Signing in keeps track of all of that.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 22, 2006)

If you are injured, then you should definitely take the time to rest the injury and allow it to heal, to prevent greater injury later.  As an instructor, I would much rather have a student stay home and heal than come to class and aggravate the injury.  I also understand that life happens; people get stuck at work, kids have homework, traffic is bad, a child is in a play or concert - people miss class.  There is an attendance requirement, but like the snow days built into the school schedule in places where it snows a lot, there is a buffer built into the time frame between testings to allow for life.  Expecting anything else would be unrealistic.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 22, 2006)

I always felt bad about missing a class, still do.  As far as attendance cards yes we will have them for both adults and kids and all they willl have to do is scan their id card.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 22, 2006)

Always feel guilty. I also inform my sifu if I can't make, as I totally agree, it's simply common courtesy. Train something else, CV, weights, but also knowing when to heal is a useful yardstick too.


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 22, 2006)

sucks to get old doesn't it  

I go to the dojang Mon, Tues, Wed and Fri - I definitely feel worse if I miss a day or two.  Unfortunately I have a bad back, creaky knee and something going on from a year old very badly sprained ankle and occasionally find that I need to take a day or two off from going to the dojang.  

I have modified my workout somewhat so that I don't over do it; no more jump spin kicks, less road work and more jumping rope on a padded mat and I wear a knee and/or an ankle brace when sparring to help prevent more damage.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 22, 2006)

I have the two leg braces.  So, for me it isn't the missing class aspect.  Heck, I have stretching/forms/basics and one step sparring class in my basement on my own.

What kills me is I want to be able to jump spin and just jump in general.  I feel embarrassed that I want my body to do that stuff.  I mean grounded I am fine.

Plus at 32 I am not 18 wrestling in the Marines anymore.

Such as life,


----------



## ChrisWTK (Jun 22, 2006)

Attendence is kept at my dojo, but it's only to look for long term absences in which case you'll have to make up those dates. It's always a surprise to see who shows up at certain class times. The other night I was the only that showed up to class, while on days before a test the dojo can get real full. You're not required to show up at any certain class time and the teachers alter their lesson based on who shows up.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 22, 2006)

Its true that its not good to miss class much, but missing a class once in a while isn't going to kill you (especially if going will ). In my ma school we keep attendance, but only for counting for test requirements, it doesn't matter if you miss class sometimes.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 22, 2006)

fireman00 said:
			
		

> sucks to get old doesn't it


 
Eh?  My hearing isn't what it used to be...   




> I have modified my workout somewhat so that I don't over do it; no more jump spin kicks, less road work and more jumping rope on a padded mat and I wear a knee and/or an ankle brace when sparring to help prevent more damage.


 
There is an old saying, that an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of the cure.  As we get older, we get wiser (hopefully!), and the only regrets that we have, is that we didn't listen to the older folks when they warned us about such things.  

I remember tweaking my hip flexor a while ago, and that took well over 15 months to get back to feeling "normal" again.  I had recently come back from a long break from the martial arts, and was trying to get back into it too quickly, and didn't listen to one of the older folks in the dojo, warning me to ease back into it.  Imagine my surprise when I heard and felt that "pop" sound when trying to do the splits again...

The bottom line, kids (and I apply this to anyone who hasn't hit his 30's yet), is that us older folks have been through the meat grinder already.  Yes, you young folks may be able to throw a faster kick or punch, or your footwork may be better, and I wouldn't want to get into a brouhaha with y'all, but there's something called experience and wisdom that we have, that can only help you!


----------



## still learning (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello, Remember....your family is the most important thing...then work...next whatever you want it to be.....the order of most important here.

Missing classes is OK if the above applies to you.  

There is no solid rules for missing classes..but it would be nice to let your Sensi,Instructors know when possible if you are going to miss classes.

Most of the time..they expect you to show up...when you don't ...they maybe wondering WHY? ...Call them let them know you are unable to attend classes....courtesy applies here!  and Respect for your teachers time.       ........Smile ,be nice,be honest.......Aloha


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 23, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> *Sometimes, you need to let the glue dry.*


 
*I like that! I'm gonna have that embroidered on a pillow:uhyeah: .* 

Seriously, we all need a break from time to time. Heck, even college professors take a sabatical once in a while to recharge their batteries. Having said that, I usually feel really guilty when I miss class, too.


----------



## Brother John (Jun 24, 2006)

Calhoun said:
			
		

> I had to skip Wed. night TKD class, which is sparring night, great workout, I usually go Tue, Wed, Thurs (TKD & Hapkido), & every other Sat (Hapkido 1-1/2 hr class)
> But my left knee (behind the knee)was hurting since Mon.
> So, I went to the gym, upper body workout and about 8 laps in the pool, then jacuzzi! ..
> Ya'll ever feel gulity about skipping out?
> And does your school (Adults) have attendance cards? (we just started them for Adults)


Yeah....
BUT you didn't just "Skip" from the sounds of things. You were responsible and kept your hurting knee from potentially becoming a Damaged knee.
Good move in my book. It's not like you were lazy and just sat out the night and watched the Tube......you still worked out. 
Still the work of a warrior in my book.
Keep your chin down and eyes up.........

Your Brother
John


----------



## kingkong89 (Jul 30, 2006)

if your body is sore you cant push it.


----------

